# New to me, 1977 Bridgeport True Trace



## 428Bird (Jun 17, 2017)

So I've been looking for a mill for quite sometime now, but unfortunately they're 1. Rare in Houston, and 2. When found, extremely expensive. I happened across this mill on craigslist and it was priced significantly lower than anything else out there, including clones.

If the dealer tag is to be believed, it's a 1977 model with factory installed true trace equipment. The table is 9x60, and it has a 2hp variable speed head. More importantly, it has manual feed handles on all screws. The downside to the T-Ram is that it doesn't have provisions for "nodding" the head. I've been told that I won't miss this feature.

The table and saddle feel pretty tight, with a maximum of 0.020" runout on the X, and 0.015" on the Y. You can still see the scraping on the ways visible.

The head will need spindle bearings as they were stuck when I got it. I managed to get them free by soaking with Kroil, but they're quite noisy now. I'm sure they're junk. The rest of the head seems okay.

I managed to get the mill home and set next to, and inline with the C-16 Holbrook. I now need a bigger shop!

This is my first mill, so I'll be learning from scratch (with no tooling or vice, it didn't come with any)














[/URL][/IMG]



Here is a link to my photobucket account if you want to see additional photos.

http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/428Bird/slideshow/

Thanks for looking.

Britt Bettell


----------



## Alittlerusty (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a t head too!!!! Haven't run into a situation that I couldn't work around the nod yet


----------



## brino (Jun 23, 2017)

Congratulations!
That looks like a lot of mill.
-brino


----------



## 428Bird (Jun 23, 2017)

It's one heck of a mill. I've already got the head apart and I will need spindle bearings. Everything else seems to be okay so far. I plan on pulling the table and cleaning out the debris, especially around the brass nuts.

Only bad thing is that I don't own a single piece of r8 tooling or a vice. That'll come after the 350.00 spindle rebuild kit I guess. 

Britt Bettell 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 24, 2017)

428Bird said:


> It's one heck of a mill. I've already got the head apart and I will need spindle bearings. Everything else seems to be okay so far. I plan on pulling the table and cleaning out the debris, especially around the brass nuts.
> 
> Only bad thing is that I don't own a single piece of r8 tooling or a vice. That'll come after the 350.00 spindle rebuild kit I guess.
> 
> ...



I would search out your bearings on ebay I was able to get mine I think for a total of $165.00 and some change for a set of bearings on my 2hp head.   Neat machine you have there! Awesome project!

Paul


----------



## quickcut (Jun 24, 2017)

I also have  t-head, You mention brass nuts, are these on the lead screws ? my one has ball screws. I cnc'd mine .  I saw some photo's of a machine like that with two milling heads and the tracer unit, I am not sure how well they worked in industry,


----------



## fast freddie (Jun 24, 2017)

That mill has tibon crome ways, it will last forever


----------



## 428Bird (Jun 24, 2017)

quickcut said:


> I also have  t-head, You mention brass nuts, are these on the lead screws ? my one has ball screws. I cnc'd mine .  I saw some photo's of a machine like that with two milling heads and the tracer unit, I am not sure how well they worked in industry,



I've got acme screws with brass nuts. I've pulled the X and Y screws and have them cleaned and sitting to the side. I can't get the gibs out though, they're well stuck.

Britt


----------



## SonofaMachinist (Apr 26, 2021)

428Bird,
I know this is an old thread, but I am quite intrigued with this mill and I might add, a bit jealous. Since I first saw a True Trace at a machine salvage place, I have wondered if that 5' table could be adapted to a standard knee and saddle. The one I looked at didn't have screws. 

The fact that yours has hand wheels confirms that they were not all strictly hydraulic. 

If you are still here, I'd like to ask a couple of questions.

What is the actual X table travel?

Does it look like the table would work with a conventional saddle? 

I'm sure there are a hundred other things that I would like to know, but I'll wait to see if this inquiry gets any response.

Thanx,

Bruce


----------

